# What is your favorite science fiction film?



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello, PC'ers! I thought this would be a great poll - in one of the most popular movie genres ever, science fiction, what is your favorite movie? Or, in the cases of some, like "Star Wars" and "Star Trek," what is your favorite movie franchise?

And...let the race begin!

Oh, and if you want to chat about it, go right ahead -- this is a forum after all! Explaining why a movie is your favorite may get others interested in watching it too!


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

"The Day the Earth stood still" - its really old black and white but they did a lot with the story and not much special effects.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

My favorite is T2: Judgment Day; I figured that "The Terminator" was close enough.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah it was between back to the future and terminator but I'm going with terminator. That movie was awesome.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I loved the movie Sunshine. But I put Bladerunner because it rox sox as well


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm choosing Star Trek (duh) but Inception is fucking awesome. I guess I have more emotional investment in the Star Trek characters (TOS btw).


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

The Matrix, Star Trek and Star Wars, but I chose Matrix...........


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

The Matrix trilogy, Inception, but.......The Star Wars Movies reign supreme!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

_They Live_.

And the most recent one that I can think of that -really- impressed me, was _Pandorum_. If you liked _Sunshine _(I loved it) and _Event Horizon_, then its another that you'll like. I really like scifi-horror that takes place on space stations.


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)

My favorite is Stalker, I also think it's Tarkovsky's best film.

Out of the ones listed I like 2001, Blade Runner and Solaris.


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

Easy:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Promethea said:


> _They Live_.
> 
> And the most recent one that I can think of that -really- impressed me, was _Pandorum_. If you liked _Sunshine _(I loved it) and _Event Horizon_, then its another that you'll like. I really like scifi-horror that takes place on space stations.


omfg thank you, I saw these two movies on netflix, one was called Franklyn and I couldn't remember theother one, the other day I was trying to for some random reason and it was pandorum! I might note both films feature hot foreign actresses (Franklyn and Pandorum) representing Germany and France 

They both had relatively low budgets, I really recommend Franklyn. It's not entirely sci-fi, more psychological and dystopian but it just oozes style and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

It was a choice between 2001 and Blade Runner for me. I went with Blade Runner this time because I like the movies equally, and I needed a way to arbitrarily decide, so I went with what I felt like at the moment. :laughing:

Props for putting Solaris up there though. :wink:


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Serenity. :laughing:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Watchmen, but out of the movies listed, Inception.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Star Wars because it was iconic for its time (the one I picked).
Matrix (the first one only) for its symbolism.
Avatar for being totally awesome in 3D.
Fifth Element for its humor and feel good quality.
Starship Troopers because of its theme and dark humor (kinda - the propaganda commercial of the soldiers handing out bullets to children makes me laugh every time haha).
John Carpenters The Thing for scaring me as a child haha.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

John Carpenter's The Thing. Definitely goes under the "other" category.


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

Why there isn t a Predator on this list?


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Connor Atreid said:


> Why there isn t a Predator on this list?


To be honest, I forgot it. Plus, it's a great movie, but it's generally considered to be an action/horror classic, rather than a sci-fi classic.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

For me, it's a tossup between 2001: A Space Odyssey and Akira, which I'm surprised has not been mentioned yet. So many jaw-dropping scenes and intriguing concepts in that movie; it's hard to count them all.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> It was a choice between 2001 and Blade Runner for me. I went with Blade Runner this time because I like the movies equally, and I needed a way to arbitrarily decide, so I went with what I felt like at the moment. :laughing:
> 
> Props for putting Solaris up there though. :wink:


Thanks -- Solaris is classic.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Fifth Element
Appleseed
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok... I am going older. Time Bandits!!!!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I said Alien. I would've said the Eureka Seven movie, but it completely sucked for a guy who loves the original anime. I also liked Aliens and End of Evangellion.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I could not choose...there were too many great movies on that list, and too many that weren't on the list. So I went the route of the indecisive P and chose "Other" as the easy cop out!


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Blade Runner, of course. Or Dark City. Fifth Element. Judge Dredd. Oh, there are so many to choose from.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Either *Equilibrium* or *Event Horizon*.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorite Science Fiction film is one that most of you have probably never seen yet alone heard of.
*Forbidden Planet,* with Walter Pidgeon, Leslie Nielsen, Ann Francis.
It featured Interstellar travel, super strong alloys, beam weapons, artificial intelligence and an alien civilization.

My next favorite is *Independence Day,* with Will Smith. Jeff Goldblum, Randy Quaid.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot about Independence Day. It hasn't aged much at all.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know if the movie "Evolution" counts, but I was kind of obsessed with it as a kid. 
Sean William Scott was in it though, so looking back... it probably wasn't that good. 

But I voted E.T.!


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> My favorite Science Fiction film is one that most of you have probably never seen yet alone heard of.
> *Forbidden Planet,* with Walter Pidgeon, Leslie Nielsen, Ann Francis.
> It featured Interstellar travel, super strong alloys, beam weapons, artificial intelligence and an alien civilization.
> 
> My next favorite is *Independence Day,* with Will Smith. Jeff Goldblum, Randy Quaid.


Yay! for cheesy 1950's sci-fi! Remember *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*?

Love *Independence Day*...so many quotable one-lines from that movie. I also love making fun of Bill Pullman...this is how the credits should look in every movie Bill Pullman is in:

Bill Pullman as Himself.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Yay! for cheesy 1950's sci-fi! Remember *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*?
> 
> Love *Independence Day*...so many quotable one-lines from that movie. I also love making fun of Bill Pullman...this is how the credits should look in every movie Bill Pullman is in:
> 
> Bill Pullman as Himself.


I hope you aren't under the impression that Forbidden Planet was a B movie. It's a classic with exceptionally good special effects for it's time.
GOOGLE Robby The Robot.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dark Star? just kidding.... uummm I'm going to be super lazy and just pick something on the list. *Contact*. It's a great movie, a great idea... sure it could of been produced a bit better but isn't hindsight a beautiful thing? It was in my top five movies for a long time so....yeah.. though it's repeat value has dropped a little.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

The Chronicles of Riddick 

Serenity is also a good one.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> I hope you aren't under the impression that Forbidden Planet was a B movie. It's a classic with exceptionally good special effects for it's time.
> GOOGLE Robby The Robot.


No, I am not. It's just most 1950's sci-fi flicks were cheesy...the best kind of cheese, of course!


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

madhatter said:


> No, I am not. It's just most 1950's sci-fi flicks were cheesy...the best kind of cheese, of course!


Klaatu barada nikto.
The Day The Earth Stood Still is a classic too. I saw the modern remake at an IMAX.
Interesting how many Sci-Fi movies have been redone, remade. I typically seem to like the originals better.
War Of The Worlds, Time Machine, Planet of the Apes.
That movie with Will Smith, I Am Legend was kind of a remake of The Omega Man with Charlton Heston.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

theres a movie called *paycheck* that i really liked.


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Blade Runner, The original Star Wars trilogy, Terminator 1 and 2, and Alien and Aliens are all undeniable classics. 

Honorable mentions: Predator, The Matrix, 2001: A Space Odyssey (sorry its pretty overrated, but still good), Serenity. 

Recent ones I liked: Star Trek, District 9, Repo Men, Predators.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, Riddick was good. 
My updated list is* Event Horizon*,* Riddick*, *Equilibrium*, *Independence Day*, *Bicentennial Man*, *Artificial Intelligence*, *Close Encounters of the Third Kind*, *Minority Report*, and *Star Wars*. 
Perhaps others, but these will suffice.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have seen pretty much every SF movie out there and I enjoyed quite a few of those. 

But my all time favourite is a bit of a surprise. Its the TV series Babylon V. I have chosen that series for its epic scope, its strong development up to the grande finale and the pretty good acting by some of the main characters. I especially liked the characters of Molinari, G'kar and Ivanova.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I would say Minority Report. It was a hard choice; I also really liked Inception. Minority Report had an interesting plot and amazing acting. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Blade Runner. I wish I could live in a squalid future noir LA that is engulfed in a perpetual potporri of chemicals.


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Anime: Legend of Galactic Hero's

Live Action: Predator? 

So many great movies, I never saw the original but I loved the new "The day the Earth stood still". Heroic Age(anime) is also a really interesting and good TV show, along with Ghost in the Shell. But live action Battlestar Galactica and Babylon 5 were amazing as well. With Sunshine, Bladerunner, Dune, the Riddick movies, and of course Event Horizon being classics as well. 

But the thing that annoys me is I know there is a movie out there that puts these all to shame but can't think of it.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Tie between Jurassic Park and Vanilla Sky.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Serenity is my favorite sci-fi film... currently.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

An Inconvenient Truth

ZING!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

#1 - Gattaca
#2 - The Fifth Element, although it's more Sci-Fi/Fantasy


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> But nonetheless an excellent film. Did you see the new prequel at all?
> 
> I voted for _Alien_ because it was the best choice on the list, but my personal favorite sci-fi film is *GALAXY QUEST*. That movie is hilarious.


I did not like the prequel. It just felt pointless to me. Too much CGI and the fact that some stuff is explained in the '82 film, it just made me want to go back and watch the '51 or '82 versions. I could almost consider it a premake. 

Alien is great too of course, but I also like Aliens and even Alien 3. Wasn't a huge fan of Resurrection and my feelings are more negative than positive on Prometheus. Haven't seen Galaxy Quest in over ten years. It was still fairly new. I remember liking it though.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I voted Alien because it inspired science fiction, fantasy, horror, and video games for the next 25+ years. I would've voted Blade Runner but it's plot is only loosely based on the Do Android Dream of Electric Sheep. Naughty Ridley Scott.

Plus, I'm really excited to see Prometheus; call it space jockey fandom


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

2001 by far. It is also my favorite movie. I am also a big Star Trek fan.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Robocop: it's got humor, one of the best film villains, lots of action, and no lulls in the plot


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Gattaca! That was a great movie on genetics!


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Star Wars (But I consider that not sci-fi. Sorry, I'm a tad picky). In any case, I like most of these. I find your lack of Total Recall and Fifth Element disturbing however. In any case, I'm looking forward to Prometheus this summer. The Total Recall "remake" I'm leery of but I'll go see it. I'm also a big Terminator fan.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I made a mistake on the post: didn't see Inception was on the list, lol. Yeah I compare every new movie I watch with Inception in terms of quality and such. That's a film to get lost in.


----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

Another top sic-fi - Cocoon. Amazing. Always loved it. Saw it after I had been working with the aged. or possibly during, can't remember.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

I tend to prefer more Sci-Fi novels, but as far as movies are concerned I voted The Original Star Wars.


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

I voted Inception because.. well... Inception! It's good, not too mind bending but just enough to make you think, and Ellen Paige. Definitely a hard choice. Although I haven't seen all of the movies listed mainly due to the fact that I am saving the movies for until after I have read the books. 

Of the movies I have seen, I pretty much like all of the ones listed. Independence Day, I am Legend, and District 9 are all good too.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Impossible to vote. So many great films.
I must say that the Original Star Wars trilogy holds a particularly special place in my heart.

Very important part of my childhood. They are the movies that made me fall in love with cinema.


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

Either Sunshine or The Matrix.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Duck_of_Death said:


> Impossible to vote. So many great films.
> I must say that the Original Star Wars trilogy holds a particularly special place in my heart.
> 
> Very important part of my childhood. They are the movies that made me fall in love with cinema.


Yeah, I couldn't choose either.


----------

